# A Happy Herd!



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello everyone!
As some of you probably know, I just had my first set of quads, recently! 💜 And since you all of pictures so much, 😉 I have decided to post some pictures of all of my very happy goats today!





























There are my adorable quads!!! 💜 they are bucklings, which was a huge surprise, and they are very healthy. Their mom, Lilly, is such a perfect goat! (Also, I have not yet decided the names of the kids... I’m thinking of waiting a wee bit, just to see what their personalities are like!) 
And here are some pictures of my happy, very photogenic goats.








Pearl and her very sleepy doeling triplets! They are so cute!








Winnie’s kids, Luke and Leah, in that order. They are so beautiful and sweet! I’m planning on selling them, sadly, and I definitely think their new owners will love them.








My very handsome buck, Chestnut. He is very loving, but his huge horns get in the way. 😂








And here are most of my goats together, enjoying the beautiful sun. ☀ Today is really beautiful, so I’m thinking of spending quite a bit of my time outside with them, maybe cleaning up their shed. Let me know what y’all think of my herd.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Absolutely adorable!


Thank you! They are pretty cute, ngl!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like they are very happy!
What a beautiful herd!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Looks like they are very happy!
> What a beautiful herd!


Thank you! I’m very proud of them. This kidding season went really well for me.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're lovely! I like the variety you have. So many different colors, ears, wattles, horns...they look very peaceful


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> They're lovely! I like the variety you have. So many different colors, ears, wattles, horns...they look very peaceful


Thank you! They are definitely very different. Although every kid comes from the same father, my does are all completely different, and unrelated. And yes, they were very peaceful, until I came and ruined that, 😂!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, what beautiful goats! Everyone looks happy and healthy.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh, what beautiful goats! Everyone looks happy and healthy.


Thank you! They are happy, but I need to get them back up to health. This kidding season has really drained them, mostly because they had two sets of twins, a set of triplets, and a set of quads. 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> So cute.


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

